# Thoughts for Today



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Was baling 3rd cut orchard grass today and was thinking about equipment that I have purchased that has made my hay making easier for me in my small square operation. The item that jumps out at me has been the tie-grabber from Kenny Kuhn in Ohio. It has made my straw business so much easier and my OG/Timothy too. Just by using this tool and not having to strap down loads is incredible. I never had a single bale shift or even come close to coming off a wagon. It also makes unloading a snap because I can get all 15 bales off with each pick and not leaving any behind. I can roll across a field with a big load and not have to worry about the front bales falling off. Also, his roll belt attachment that goes between the baler and accumulator have solved any problems with turns and dips in the field. Kenny and his sons are great to deal with. Just cannot say enough good words about their business. Thanks Kenny. Just my thoughts for the day. Mike


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

As I'm going to hopefully, Lord willing, buy the 18 bale kuhns next year. Is that tie grabber really worth it? I mean I'm still going to have to hand unload most of my hay but if its really worth it in straw I'd buy it for ease of mind... Also what tractors or skidloaders you running with that?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Seth, I feel like it is one of the best tools that I have ever bought. If you are hauling hay or straw any distance, it is well worth it. I use mine on a Bobcat T300 but I also use it on a JD 6430 with a 6 series loader and a skid steer adapter to match that loader. Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

And im over here thinking how much a good baler with a kicker had made my life easier. Like how did I ever do it without it


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Morris 900 hay hiker would be my best equipment purchase that has made haying much simpler. Used to take two of us with one tractor with a chain mover and one running the loader to clean the bales off of the alfalfa fields. Now I do it by myself with one tractor and that frees up dad to do other things. even though I'm only hauling 8 bales at a time vs 12 single stacked on a chain mover, its way faster with the hiker. Though I do believe the 1400 hay hiker that hauls 14 bales will be one of my next upgrades.

Definitely a baler with a kicker was a big time saver too but a baler with net wrap was a good investment as well. When Dad bought his M we talked about adding net to it but thought twine is cheap what do we need net for. Now after the third season with the Super M with net I wouldn't be without it. saves time, fuel, and wear and tear on the baler.

Rowse 20 wheel V rake was another good purchase for us. Before that we used a 36ft rowse dump rake and then flipped the rows with a 9 wheel rake. Talk about time consuming.


----------

